# screwed up MBR of multiboot machine



## theregoesbsd (Apr 24, 2012)

I have Windows 7, Fedora 16 on my machine, wanted to try out freebsd FreeBSD 9.0. *A*fter installing and rebooting machine it does not show grub, it is showing freebsd FreeBSD boot options. *W*hen *I* choose those options *I* get "no operating system found: error.

Please help me, how can *I* recover my old grub menu? I have given up on freebsd FreeBSD install


----------



## UNIXgod (Apr 24, 2012)

Yup. Been there. Avoid FreeBSD's MBR. You can recover it by using this tool:

http://gag.sourceforge.net/


----------



## tingo (Apr 24, 2012)

Usually that error happens because the FreeBSD slice ("partition") which you installed FreeBSD on, is set active. Normally, you can recover from this by changing the active partition back to the one that has your grub (normally the Linux partition).

Since your machine currently doesn't boot from the hard drive, use your favorite recovery USB memory stick / CD / floppy, boot the machine, and change the active partition.


----------

